# Advice on teaching/working in Hong Kong?



## Paul Keefe (Sep 20, 2008)

My partner and I are moving to Hong Kong where she has been offered a job beginning early October. We met whilst working on board a cruise ship and have since been living together in London for the past 2 years. During this time I have been working as a Club Host at a private members club in the city.

I am 32 years of age, native English and have a British passport (but no degree!). I have spent most of my twenties working around Europe with tour operators doing various jobs ie chalet host, resort rep etc.

When we arrive in Hong Kong I am very keen to pursue some kind of English teaching job.

Could you advise me please on what the different levels of teaching are, what might be suitable for me in Hong Kong and the courses available out there.

Concerned about my Working Visa?


----------

